

Newsletter #4 – Thanksvimming Day - Spiritus
http://neovim.org/news/2014/nov/

======
Sir_Cmpwn
My only concern about this is that people are deprecating Vim stuff in favor
of NeoVim. My experience with NeoVim is that it's not ready to replace Vim yet
- I'm optimistic about NeoVim, but it's too early to start deprecating Vim
stuff.

~~~
btipling
> My experience with NeoVim is that it's not ready to replace Vim yet

And when did you last try Neovim? Because I use it everyday with all of my
plugins from vim with 0 problems. The new remote plugin system with python
support is making huge strides. People have already started on Go support and
I imagine JavaScript, lua, etc is not far behind. It's a very exciting time. I
recently even got a commit merged, it's a great community and I've plastered
my Macbook with Neovim stickers. :P

~~~
fizzbatter
Thanks for this, i had no idea it was even possible to use NeoVim yet! Think
i'll spend some time this holiday setting it up, appreciated!

~~~
bru
>Think i'll spend some time this holiday setting it up, appreciated!

That's not needed. With the default config or a simple vimrc it's a drop-in
replacement. Some extensions don't work yet (even Syntastic) but that should
be resolved soon.

~~~
Spiritus
I have no problems running Syntastic. What are you running in to?

~~~
bru
That was months ago actually. I just retried and it works perfectly, but it's
still synchronous and blocks the UI. This is what I expect from neovim:
provide me with async lint/checks.

The only ongoing works on the problem I've seen are
[https://github.com/scrooloose/syntastic/issues/1253](https://github.com/scrooloose/syntastic/issues/1253)
and
[https://github.com/benekastah/neomake](https://github.com/benekastah/neomake),
which I've not tried yet.

~~~
btipling
> This is what I expect from neovim: provide me with async lint/checks.

It would have to be written using the new remote-plugin architecture I'd
think. Plugins that were written for Vim would always be synchronous.

~~~
kolme
Not necessarily. The original patch Tarruda tried to get merged into Vim
provided asynchronous commands in pure Vimscript (through a new kind of event
for autocmd).

I would guess this feature is already in NeoVim.

------
oblio
Awesome! I hope they keep this is, it's one of the most professional write ups
I've ever seen an Open Source project so - especially a new one.

I also love that they're posting bugs to vim-dev so that they can be fixed in
Vim as well.

------
btipling
Regarding the bit about Floobits, it's very nice of them to mention us, we
love Neovim, and all of the things said are true, but the Neovim remote plugin
API recently changed and we're rushing to get our plugin to be compatible.
They were nice enough to let us know in our own issue tracker so we're nearly
there. Our current plugin only works with versions of Neovim prior to the
remote plugin change from before last week. Note this is the new remote plugin
system, not the regular python plugins that have not changed and so vim
plugins have no issues.

------
arsenerei
I've been immensely pleased by the professionalism and high-sense of
collaboration on this project. I think ego has been kept out of the gates of
Neovim. Happy Thanksvimming!

------
wcunning
I actually can't get it to build on Fedora 20, at least easily. Not to mention
the things I had to figure out to get LinuxBrew working at all. Neovim is not
"drop in ready" until it's easy to lay hands on, which basically means
packaging for distros.

~~~
voltagex_
What errors did you get?

~~~
wcunning
Something about libuv or some lua library for libuv not wanting to build. That
was after I had to do arcane things to get linuxbrew to recognize my distro's
gcc, apparently it's expected to be in /usr/bin/gcc-4.X and Fedora puts it in
/usr/bin/gcc.

------
uvee
I've been a vim user for a while now, recently started my move over to emacs
(evil mode is not bad at all), mostly influenced by the Clojure community.

What does neovim do for a not so hardcore user like me who's happy with the
current state of affairs? Or in other words, what am I not doing right with
vim that I fail to see what neovim offers, apart from a modern code base and
may be a better way of writing plugins?

~~~
CodyReichert
I would say an easier way to create plugins is a pretty big advantage. For
some reason I've always been deterred from writing vim plugins, and like you I
started using Emacs a few months ago (mostly for the haskell packages), and I
feel so much more comfortable writing and editing my own extensions. I've
never really looked into neovim, but they're plugin architecture looks really
nice so I'll have to check it out.

~~~
uvee
Nice! did some digging: [https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Plugin-UI-
architecture](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Plugin-UI-architecture)

That's actually pretty nice, was wondering if there are real
tools/apps/interfaces out there which are using this as just a POC or a demo.

This is also interesting btw: [https://github.com/neovim/python-
client](https://github.com/neovim/python-client) will definitely give that a
try!

~~~
fmoralesc
Some plugins that target neovim:

\- Floobits: [https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-
neovim](https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-neovim)

\- Neomake:
[https://github.com/benekastah/neomake](https://github.com/benekastah/neomake)

I recently added neovim support to vim-pandoc. These[1] two lines replaced [2]
and [3]. It's quite the improvement.

[1]: [https://github.com/vim-pandoc/vim-
pandoc/blob/master/pythonx...](https://github.com/vim-pandoc/vim-
pandoc/blob/master/pythonx/vim_pandoc/command.py#L193-L194)

[2]: [https://github.com/vim-pandoc/vim-
pandoc/blob/master/pythonx...](https://github.com/vim-pandoc/vim-
pandoc/blob/master/pythonx/vim_pandoc/command.py#L184-L191)

[3]: [https://github.com/vim-pandoc/vim-
pandoc/blob/master/pythonx...](https://github.com/vim-pandoc/vim-
pandoc/blob/master/pythonx/vim_pandoc/async.py)

~~~
uvee
Nice!

------
vowelless
Is this an official project -- will this be the new vim? Or is this a
parallel, forked project?

~~~
mbrubeck
NeoVim is an independent, parallel fork started by vim contributor Thiago de
Arruda Padilha. The original fundraising page has some more background:

[https://www.bountysource.com/teams/neovim/fundraiser](https://www.bountysource.com/teams/neovim/fundraiser)

------
robbles
Is there a usable GUI version of NeoVim yet? (e.g. like MacVim)?

~~~
davis
Not at the moment that fully utilize Neovim's possibilities. There are some
proofs of concepts/rough projects though:
[https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Related-
projects#gui-p...](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Related-projects#gui-
projects)

------
Spink
I'm a Windows user, and even I'm not able to use Neovim yet, I'll try to
contribute. If you are an experienced developer or inexperienced but wanting
to learn, visit the GitHub repo and check out the readme, contribute guide,
and finally the Wiki to learn more.

------
brunosutic
It's great to know neovim development is going strong and there are a lot of
contributors making good progress.

I've switched to neovim about a month ago. The installation on OSX is smooth.
It's fully functional and all the plugins are working.

------
j2kun
Has anyone written a tutorial for making a Python plugin for NeoVim?

------
userbinator
It took me a few seconds to realise that "issue" in the title didn't mean "bug
report", despite all the other occurrences of it in the article that do.

~~~
reledi
Same. "Neovim Newsletter #4: Thanksvimming Day" would be a better title.

~~~
davis
That __was __the originally submitted title by Spiritus until a HN mod changed
it due to inane policy that the title of the submission must match the title
of the webpage.

~~~
noir_lord
> due to inane policy that the title of the submission must match the title of
> the webpage.

Not inane, it prevents editorializing, You know the stuff like "Democrats plan
to kill more babies" when the Title is "Democrats propose adding more birth
control methods".

~~~
davis
It was inane in this case which is what I meant as it just addd a few
quantifiers for more context. I totally agree with preventing editorializing
though so thanks for pointing that out.

